# Slann or other minor Races in 40k....



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Everybody!!! I was wondering if anybody had any fluff or info or pictures of minor races like Loxatl, Slann, Demiurg, or others that I can't remember at the moment. I have some idea myself but would like to know what I'm doing first. I don't think there is much stuff on mostof them; if any of them. Your feedback and help would be greatly appreciated!!!!!:biggrin:

~Farseer Beltiac


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

I know loads about the Old Ones vs. Necrontyr and all that, how they created the Orks (krork) etc.
I'm happy to help.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Railguns are fun said:


> I know loads about the Old Ones vs. Necrontyr and all that, how they created the Orks (krork) etc.
> I'm happy to help.


The Old Ones also created the Eldar, and through their meddling with psychics they indirectly created the Chaos Gods.

The Old Ones had a massive war with the Necrontyr, which they won. Then the Necrontyr awoke the Star Gods, also known as Star Vampires and C’tan in their language, and by many other names by the lesser races.
The Necrontyr were scientifically the most advanced race in the galaxy, and the C’tan used their powers and to forge the souls of the Necrontyr into immortal metal bodies, who then became the Necrons. With these new immortal bodies, their total command of the physical realm, and thousands of Star Gods, the Necrons again waged war on the Old Ones.

The Old Ones were no match for Necron technology and sought to genetically create creatures that they could use to defend themselves. Krork (Orks) were created to guard their last strongholds, Eldar were engineered to use the energies of the Warp against the Necrons. Warp powered attacks were the only effective weapons against the Necron threat, but as they connected more and more often to the Warp the emotion energies coalesced into powerful and malevolent beings which are now known as the Chaos Gods.

Warp spawned beings known as The Enslavers were the final undoing of the Old Ones. These beings are drawn to psychics and turn them into portals for invasion from the Warp. Since the Old Ones were now depending almost entirely on psychics to defend themselves from the Necrons this made them very vulnerable to The Enslavers.
Necrons and the C’tan are entirely of the physical realm and so have no concept of the Warp. They therefore also have no psychics and were safe from The Enslavers. Their food (all living souls and organic matter) was not safe from The Enslavers, so they decided to wait for The Enslaver threat to pass and to let the galaxy repopulate. They entered stasis tombs and waited 60,000,000 years.

The Old Ones were not so lucky and their entire empire was destroyed.
After sleeping for 60,000,000 years the Necrons are still the most advanced race in the galaxy, able to travel across the galaxy without the need of Warp travel.

I have skimmed over quite a few things, so other people can fill in the gaps.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Loxatl 


The Loxatl are sinuous, non-humanoid quadrupeds evolved from amphibian forms. Slighter larger than a human, they are extremely swift and dexterous, and use large dew-claws to give them purchase on any surface, allowing them to run up walls and across ceilings. Out of water, the vision, hearing and smell of these grey- skinned aliens is dull, and they rely on powerful taste and vibration sensing to hunt and corner prey.

Loxatl use a weapon of alien assign known as a flechette blaster. They carry these powerful weapons -along with ammunition bandoleers - on their torsos, mounted on mechanical armatures that fire the weapons via some unknown mind impulse device. This leaves a Loxatl's limbs free for climbing. The blasters fire deadly shot-bursts filled with millions of razor-sharp filaments that shred armour and cause grievous wounds in their targets flesh.

Loxatl are believed to operate in small, 'brood group' units of biological kin, communicating by vibration, subsonic calls and - when in close proximity -iridescent patterning that they are able to flash and move across their skins.

Imperial Guardsmen have reported that nearby Loxatl activity can often be detected by a nauseating smell, a mix of rancid milk and crushed mint.


Created by Dan Abnett


pictures - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v31/apollonian_rift/loxatl.jpg


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

The Hrud: little is known about these strange xenos, only that they can go in and out of sync with the rest of reality, they are often called Space Skaven, and they look a bit too much like Jawas from Star Wars.

Barghesi: Hyper-violent creatures that should be avoided at all costs.

Thexian: A bi-morphic race that is cunning and extremely influencial. They have a "battle form" to fight with.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice, I have many ideas and stuff to look up now. Off to google!!! Thanks for thei nfo everybody, anyone else have any cool minor races to share????


btw, thanks for the pic of the Loxatl The_Inquisitor, I've been looking all over for one.....


----------



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

A great place to look for 40k and fantasy fluff is www.lexicanum.com, its sort of like wikipedia but games-workshop-afide.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

There's another creature known as the Clawed Fiend of the Donorian Sector, and they are basically bears with horns and bigger claws (think bear + lightning claws and you're on the money).


----------

